# Amazon self trouble shooting



## UncleGilbert (Nov 8, 2018)

Beware of Amazons app, recently after attempting to pickup packages at the Elizabeth NJ location my device began acting strange and my Gmail began forcibly syncing. I say this because I force stop Gmail in settings, and when I started the Amazon app my Gmail started syncing again. I don't know but usually when I force stop an app, it doesn't restart unless you restart it. So what happen. Also I was unable to scan any packages, and Amazon personal had drivers wait nearly a half hour after block start time to distribute packs. Than had me wait an additional 15 minutes in the parking lot to see if my app would start working. Block time was 5:30 - 8:30, wasn't ready until 6:30 to start delivering. All packages can be forcibly put in the system. Somehow after all the time wasted my phone just started working. My opinion, I'm not coincidence man.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

It's the Russian hackers, beware.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Of course they data collect 
AWS is really a great host company as well


----------

